# My Stogies No Longer



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well The 20th was my Birthday and it is mostly a time of giving however it was a sad day for me. My little Humi with my stock was taken from my home. It only contained 20 cigars as it was soon time to order again. Out of the 20 sticks that I had only 2 that were important and I am not sure if I can even find them again. Opus X 2005, I was saving for my 10 year anniversary coming up next month. Then I had 10 Cohiba Red Dot Toro Tubes, 1 Triangulo, 2 Chateau Real Lord Tennyson, 2 Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedos, 2 Gurkha Black Dragon Grand Especial and a Ashton ESG 20year Salute in my TC Royal 300 humi. Sad thing is I can not do anything about it because it was someone that was staying with my family and I for the last month and he even had a few Cigars that he never asked for I just offered. I would still have had 36 or so Cigars had he not been here to begin with. I wish I would locked these away in my Hobby Room. Luckily he didn't break into my RC Collection. What is one to do? That was my Lovely Birthday gift this year.

James.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

TanZ2005 said:


> Well The 20th was my Birthday and it is mostly a time of giving however it was a sad day for me. My little Humi with my stock was taken from my home. It only contained 20 cigars as it was soon time to order again. Out of the 20 sticks that I had only 2 that were important and I am not sure if I can even find them again. Opus X 2005, I was saving for my 10 year anniversary coming up next month. Then I had 10 Cohiba Red Dot Toro Tubes, 1 Triangulo, 2 Chateau Real Lord Tennyson, 2 Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedos, 2 Gurkha Black Dragon Grand Especial and a Ashton ESG 20year Salute in my TC Royal 300 humi. Sad thing is I can not do anything about it because it was someone that was staying with my family and I for the last month and he even had a few Cigars that he never asked for I just offered. I would still have had 36 or so Cigars had he not been here to begin with. I wish I would locked these away in my Hobby Room. Luckily he didn't break into my RC Collection. What is one to do? That was my Lovely Birthday gift this year.
> 
> James.


That is a rough day... that sucks to hear. What else did the thief(s) grab


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

So this person just took your humi. when he left...


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah packed up and took my Humi with him. I can not believe that someone alone would carry it away. It was like 22 inches tall and 18in wide. Had to have help. Someone with a car. The good thing is I don't have anything eles out that is not locked up in my house. My room I lock and my Hobby Room is always locked My son said he can not find his MP3 CD Player but his Ipod was still on his headboard. I don't think he would take a cd player and leave an Ipod. Night have to get some sleep.

James


----------



## Virginia Gent (Jan 1, 2008)

TanZ2005 said:


> ........ Sad thing is I can not do anything about it because it was someone that was staying with my family and I for the last month .......


:BS Why can't you do anything about it? Are you afraid of offending someone? He's a damn thief. I wouldn't concern myself over offending a thief or those that would take up for one.

Is there more to the story that I'm missing?


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it would be time to open a can of whoop-ass. :tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

That is awful bro.
But yeah, i agree with some other BOTL, you should probably contact some authorities about it - or him directly if you can...that is absurd.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

So, what's the issue here? 
He stayed in your home, so you know who he is and presumably someone in your family knows him well enough if he was allowed to stay in your abode. Unless he got sucked into a black hole somehow I would find out where he is now, and WTF happened to my stuff! You can go directly to the source or through the authorities. He stole from you, and if I was in your position.....Somebody is gonna pay. I'll either get my stuff back, or make someones life a living hell until I am satisfied with the result.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

If I were you, I would find out where this person is and then go stand on his chest until he produced the missing items. I wouldn't let anyone return my good will, by stealing from me. I just don't like being taken advantage of.:gn

Just out of curiousity how do you know this person. Is it a family member or a friend or a friend of a friend.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

That Bastage. :hn


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

This is why we have the "Police". You are enabling the thief. Now go get your property back by what ever means you choose.

Man, you haven't posted since your join date in '06


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

ky toker said:


> This is why we have the "Police". You are enabling the thief. Now go get your property back by what ever means you choose.
> 
> Man, you haven't posted since your join date in '06


:tpd: I smell something?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

TanZ2005 said:


> Well The 20th was my Birthday and it is mostly a time of giving however it was a sad day for me. My little Humi with my stock was taken from my home. It only contained 20 cigars as it was soon time to order again. Out of the 20 sticks that I had only 2 that were important and I am not sure if I can even find them again. Opus X 2005, I was saving for my 10 year anniversary coming up next month. Then I had 10 Cohiba Red Dot Toro Tubes, 1 Triangulo, 2 Chateau Real Lord Tennyson, 2 Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedos, 2 Gurkha Black Dragon Grand Especial and a Ashton ESG 20year Salute in my TC Royal 300 humi. Sad thing is I can not do anything about it because it was someone that was staying with my family and I for the last month and he even had a few Cigars that he never asked for I just offered. I would still have had 36 or so Cigars had he not been here to begin with. I wish I would locked these away in my Hobby Room. Luckily he didn't break into my RC Collection. *What is one to do?* That was my Lovely Birthday gift this year.
> 
> James.


UHHHH, Contact the Police and report him. A Criminal is a Criminal. That's not right, he should be charged and you should get your sticks back.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Coz77 said:


> :tpd: I smell something?


:tpd: I call :BS


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> :tpd: I call :BS


We are so quick to judge here.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Wouldn't be the first time - i think some people are just wary of those who take advantage of the CS community. :tu Lookin out for each other is all.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Something is odd here. A person who was staying with you took your last 20 sticks and you know who it is but there is nothing you can do? There is a lot you can do, like go find his ass. And the guy smoked 16 sticks of his before he left? And he knows exactly what and the count of everything he has left. 

As you will note in this persons first post in 2006 he stated he smokes 5-8 cigars a day. How does someone who had 20 smokes left, smoke 5-8 a day?



Not trying to judge if this really did happen, but sounds like something fishy. Did he rob you or walk off with your stuff? How is someone who was staying in your home unreachable?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

TanZ2005 said:


> Yeah packed up and took my Humi with him. I can not believe that someone alone would carry it away. It was like 22 inches tall and 18in wide. Had to have help. Someone with a car.


Don't know, but most people could carry something that is 22" x 18" by themselves. 

Just wish we could get some more information or atleast something clear here. :2


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

JordanWexler said:


> Wouldn't be the first time - i think some people are just wary of those who take advantage of the CS community. :tu Lookin out for each other is all.


Umm, yeah. Taking advantage of the community is quite a stretch from what has transpired in this thread so far. All of you calling BS need to back off the guy until he actually posts something that is considered trolling IMO. He hasn't asked for a damn thing. So he doesn't post much, if at all...big friggin deal. I know a lot of people here who rarely post. Hell, I don't post as much these days with all the BS/political/piling on type threads. Could he be leading into something trying to troll for freebies?? Maybe, but until he casts that line into the water....Get off his back!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Umm, yeah. Taking advantage of the community is quite a stretch from what has transpired in this thread so far. All of you calling BS need to back off the guy until he actually posts something that is considered trolling IMO. He hasn't asked for a damn thing. So he doesn't post much, if at all...big friggin deal. I know a lot of people here who rarely post. Hell, I don't post as much these days with all the BS/political/piling on type threads. Could he be leading into something trying to troll for freebies?? Maybe, but until he casts that line into the water....Get off his back!


:tpd:

Well said fireman.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Umm, yeah. Taking advantage of the community is quite a stretch from what has transpired in this thread so far. All of you calling BS need to back off the guy until he actually posts something that is considered trolling IMO. He hasn't asked for a damn thing. So he doesn't post much, if at all...big friggin deal. I know a lot of people here who rarely post. Hell, I don't post as much these days with all the BS/political/piling on type threads. Could he be leading into something trying to troll for freebies?? Maybe, but until he casts that line into the water....Get off his back!


What he said.

As for the OP - Bummer, hope at the very least that said individual is no longer welcome @ your house.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Call the police. :2


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

OP doesn't make any sense. Either he's making up a BS story for no good reason (or for a sinister reason), or he was tired or drunk when he made this unclear post. 

I don't post here much, but I do read CS a lot. I'd tend to give the benefit of the doubt and assume the latter is true, but keeping in mind that the former is a possibility.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

JordanWexler said:


> Wouldn't be the first time - i think some people are just wary of those who take advantage of the CS community. :tu Lookin out for each other is all.


my apologies for making it seem like i was accusing, i wasnt - i was just trying to shed some light on a common issue - i don't doubt this actually happened, pure speculation and it wasnt meant to debase anybody on this forum.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

20 plus sticks and a 300 ct humi??

Sounds like theft to me.

I am unsure as to why you would not be able to do anything about it, if the guy stole from you he stole from you. Allowing people to get away with that type of behavior just propagates the continued behavior in my opinion.

I don't believe in taking things into your own hands but society has rules and laws for a reason. Call the police and have him charged.

As for the comments about trolling I can understand the concern. CS members looking out for the community, maybe a little aggressively but in my opinion with best intentions in mind.

Tanz I think that what people are confused about is the clarity of your post, it is a little hard to follow and hence there is confusion. It is possible to view your post as fishing for some CS generosity given the post is a little unclear and you have not posted anything in 2 years, forgive the jungle Gorillas for looking out for their own, their intentions are good if sometimes there delivery is not. 

Perhaps you can clear up exactly what happened and why you can't do anything about it.

It definitely sucks that someone stole your stash that type of behavior shouldn't be tolerated, especially if you opened up your home to the person. But given that they where there for a month I am certain there is something that you can do to either retrieve your property or have the guilty party held responsible.

Best of luck


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I know I have not had the time to be here as much lately and not to be a total d*ck but have we not heard this story in different forms the last few months? Whether it was a party or someones roomates friend etc etc? After the first one, I was like "Man that sucks!" after the second I was thinking "Hmmmmm" and after the third all I could think was "BS, Blatent mooch attempt" Sorry I am questioning the truth behind this story especially with only 4 posts and his prized stick being such a rare high dollar smoke. Again, not looking to pile on but this story has been told all too often. Feel free to ding me as you see fit if you feel I am out of line but I honestly question the validity of this story.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Well said, Silverfox


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Well said, Silverfox


:tpd: - a very well-balanced post. I'm sure much can be cleared up (in whatever direction) with some clarification from the OP.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

2 years 4 post. Than post about his humi being stolen. Smells funny to me. Just seems obvious that something is not right here. Sure I like to give a person the benefit of the doubt. But IMHO this is just to obvious to me. Hope I'm wrong. CS is a great place with very very generous members. God do I ever know. But most are wise enough to see through it if it's not true.
As far as what to do. Contact the individual, tell him he has 24 hours to return it or your calling the police or just call the police now.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope things work out for you, brother. :tu
Good Luck!!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

4 post in 2 years. First 2 post were within 36 minutes of each other. Second set of post a year and 10 months later were within 27 minutes of each other. Zero (0) trader feedback.

And this post makes absolutely no sense to me whatsoever:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=404393#post404393

Also claimed to have 20 cigars, 2 of great importance. 
1-Opus X 2005
10-Cohiba Red Dot Toro Tubes
1-Triangular
2-Chateau Real Lord Tennyson
2-Gurkha Avenger G5- Torpedo
2-Gurkha Black Dragon Grand Especial
1-Ashton ESG 20yr

I know my Gorilla math sucks but thats only 19.

Where was your RC collection at? I'm assuming you are referring to the Tatuaje RCs.

As for the guy that took your belongings. Find him. He stayed with you and you know who he is. File a police report and get the search going. You know who the culprit is. But are you sure it was him? Maybe someone took it if you had a lot of company over. Opened the window, put it outside and picked it up when they left.There are a lot of variables here you need to think about unless someone saw him take it. Maybe some more details will help to clarify this situation.

I apologize in advance if I have offended anyone or you TanZ2005. That is not my goal just showing the facts.

This is just my :2.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> So, what's the issue here?
> He stayed in your home, so you know who he is and presumably someone in your family knows him well enough if he was allowed to stay in your abode. Unless he got sucked into a black hole somehow I would find out where he is now, and WTF happened to my stuff! You can go directly to the source or through the authorities. He stole from you, and if I was in your position.....Somebody is gonna pay. I'll either get my stuff back, or make someones life a living hell until I am satisfied with the result.


:tpd: Don't be a doormat! Get your stuff back!:tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

hmm... Which is worse.. Someone posting a sad story about his stuff being stolen, or the Gorilla's here accusing him of wanting a free handout.. 

Sorta make wonder......

Shawn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

SMcGregor said:


> hmm... Which is worse.. Someone posting a sad story about his stuff being stolen, or the Gorilla's here accusing him of wanting a free handout..
> 
> Sorta make wonder......
> 
> Shawn


Depends on whether the OP is kosher or not, doesn't it?

Some people have more intuition than others. I don't often have my hackles raised, so to speak, but when they are, there is usually a reason. A few brothers here can attest to that.

I should add that I do not know whether this is a fishing post, or a valuable lesson to be learned about trusting people in your home.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't really see why someone would BS a story of 19 missing sticks...none of which were uber-premiums other than the Opus. I do find out hard to believe that you had a foot locker/300 count humidor and only 19 sticks  

Call the police or don't. If you can live with being taken for a sucker, that's your concern. I hate thieves and integrity will always be worth more than a handful of smokes.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Where was your RC collection at? I'm assuming you are referring to the Tatuaje RCs.


I think this may mean Radio Controlled, like cars, airplanes and such ... but then again, maybe not.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

For once you will be happy to know (some more than others) that I am going to keep my mouth shut in this thread.

Nope not a word will be spoken/typed.

I' sure you guys will figure it out.

Like I said not a word from me.

Nope.

Not one word.

Ever.

Again.

Really.



Al :tu


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, well you know the rest. It does seem suspicious, but I think I will reserve judgement until after he posts again.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

SgtStriker said:


> If I were you, I would find out where this person is and then go stand on his chest until he produced the missing items. I wouldn't let anyone return my good will, by stealing from me. I just don't like being taken advantage of.:gn
> 
> Just out of curiousity how do you know this person. Is it a family member or a friend or a friend of a friend.


This guy worked with a friend of mine and was put out by his wife. What my friend said was he was not at fault and he would give him a place to stay however with 3 kids and wife his 3 bedroom house was to small. I have a 3 bed house 1 kid and wife and my 3rd bedroom was only being used for my wifes crafts so we took him in. About me not being able to do anything is that he was a guest in my home that I let in and he had a key. So the law is not to hard to find someone that was given access to my home. My friend said that Monday he came to work and quit. Said that he was moving back to Alaska. My friend came over yesterday with 2 sticks from a local cigar shop and said that he would love to help replace what is lost seeing he feels a little at blame.

James


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

kheffelf said:


> We are so quick to judge here.


I guess you can call it judging, but unfortunately we have been burned here before. If we are honest, you can't say that a user who has been around awhile and their first posts are about this type of theft should not bring some sort of suspicion?

Call it judging, call is suspicious, or call it having the guts to type what many are thinking.

I draw the line when someone is overtly disrespectful when bringing up their suspicions.

I am sure the original poster is a big boy, and can handle it.

Now he simply needs to execute on much of the good advice he has gotten in this thread.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

TanZ2005 said:


> This guy worked with a friend of mine and was put out by his wife. What my friend said was he was not at fault and he would give him a place to stay however with 3 kids and wife his 3 bedroom house was to small. I have a 3 bed house 1 kid and wife and my 3rd bedroom was only being used for my wifes crafts so we took him in. About me not being able to do anything is that he was a guest in my home that I let in and he had a key. So the law is not to hard to find someone that was given access to my home. My friend said that Monday he came to work and quit. Said that he was moving back to Alaska. My friend came over yesterday with 2 sticks from a local cigar shop and said that he would love to help replace what is lost seeing he feels a little at blame.
> 
> James


If in fact he is leaving for Alaska, I suggest you file a police report so they can chat with him before he leaves. Perhaps you can share the results with us. Even if invited to your house, and having a key, theft is still theft. Love to hear how this turns out, sir.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

SMcGregor said:


> hmm... Which is worse.. Someone posting a sad story about his stuff being stolen, or the Gorilla's here accusing him of wanting a free handout..
> 
> Sorta make wonder......
> 
> Shawn


Yeah, it's a pretty tough place we have here. Bunch of guys running around calling folks con men. Let's do the math:

Guy posts his story, and gets primarily two types of responses.

Type one is offering advice about getting the authorities involved...some of this advice is from the authorities no less. Note that these are the majority of the responses.

Type two is questioning what his motive is for making this type of post his first one after being a member for 2 years.

Maybe I am in a rough mood today, but I don't see a problem asking the second question based on the circumstances. It's pretty simple to answer directly.

Frankly we have learned that the motive will become apparent before long. If our friend was simply sharing a troubling story, there is nothing wrong with that and we look forward to seeing him around our little community in the future.

If he had other motives, there is the very good chance that you will see this as their last participation here...by their own choice.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

file a police report. You know where he use to work...so he would still probably have left a forwarding address for his last paycheck.

theft is theft..no matter how you skin it.

If this humidor and the 19-20 sticks are my valued possession I would do whatever is in my power to get them back....

what a pr1ck your guest turned out to be.

for now..just get a some water pillows and restart your collection with a Tupperware dish or something. In time..you will obtain what you have lost.


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

TanZ2005 said:


> This guy worked with a friend of mine and was put out by his wife. What my friend said was he was not at fault and he would give him a place to stay however with 3 kids and wife his 3 bedroom house was to small. I have a 3 bed house 1 kid and wife and my 3rd bedroom was only being used for my wifes crafts so we took him in. About me not being able to do anything is that he was a guest in my home that I let in and he had a key. *So the law is not to hard to find someone that was given access to my home*. My friend said that Monday he came to work and quit. Said that he was moving back to Alaska. My friend came over yesterday with 2 sticks from a local cigar shop and said that he would love to help replace what is lost seeing he feels a little at blame.
> 
> James


The law is definitely hard on con-artists. :2


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

smitdavi said:


> If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, well you know the rest. It does seem suspicious, but I think I will reserve judgement until after he posts again.


Sad thing is that I have read only a little part of what others have said and it would seem that you would like to add your "Judgment" on me so I will reply to you as to what everyone has said. I will start by saying that I am not here asking for a handout. I have not seen many other post as I have not been on here for a while. I will say that this is not some BS poster looking for free Cigars and I am sorry that there are so many people out there that can not be honest enough to state the facts. When I started to write the thread I was only going to post my prized pair. The Opus X was the pair. and you know what I Don't really care what others think. If they want to say that I am full of bull man I am so sorry that I shared my story. Then there are others that are saying that I have not been here for a long time and this and that. Well I was here looking for an Ashtray at one time and think that was when I first signed up. Back in them days I was looking for some information about what others thought. I never took time to read or even stay around seeing how many hours I was working and just really never had the time. 300 count humidor for only 20 sticks. Well over the last month that was the home of a better count of 110 sticks. When I bought this back in March of 07 it was home to things like Presumidos, Thompsons Black label, Hoyo Excalibur 1066, and a few others that really were not to much to buy. I have never had more then 200 cigars and the reason I got a big Humidor was so i could get some good deals when they presented themselves. I am so sorry that there are so many people out that that can not believe someone could really lose something like this. OMG People if I was gonig to make up a story I would have had that filled with PREMO Cigars stocked up to about 250 in count and so on. Why the law can not do anything? Ask them in my area it is something I will have to presue in court seeing he was giving access to my home and had a key for coming and going as he pleased. Sure taking my Cigars is a crime they just are not going to go out of there way to find him. 
Who was he well it was a Friend of my Friend and was kicked out of his house and my friend asked if I could give him a place to stay for a week or 2 until he could get his own place. Well a month later he leave quits his job and tell my friend that he is moving back to Alaska. What am I to do??? I have now become sorry for posting this to the forum. If I would have known that I would be hit with so much hate and disbelief I would never have shared my story. All this from an email I got fom Club Stogie wishing me a Happy Birthday. Thanks for taking time to read the story and for the ones that really care for the ones that are not full of BS.

James.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Thanks for clearing it up, that's all people were asking. Surely you can understand, as unfortunately many users generosity has been taken advantage of on numerous occasions.

I'm sure you will find many good cigars in your future, and I would suggest keeping your treasured possessions locked up. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Jungle then. 

Try the New Gorilla Forum and introduce yourself. 

Be sure to take a look at the stickies and join the Newbie PIF and Trade's :tu


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

pds said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty tough place we have here. Bunch of guys running around calling folks con men. Let's do the math:
> 
> Guy posts his story, and gets primarily two types of responses.
> 
> ...


wow you have said somethings that I would like to say thank you. I am glad there other some that can beleive. Now to read all the post seeing I was interupted by a CS update  Thank You for the kind words

James


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

like any collection...it will take some time to build it up again.

If the passion is still there, this won't be a problem for you either!
Stick around too!! The jungle is more fun with more gorillas.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

tchariya said:


> like any collection...it will take some time to build it up again.
> 
> If the passion is still there, this won't be a problem for you either!
> Stick around too!! The jungle is more fun with more gorillas.


I love smoking Cigars and I will start to post some reviews that i will have in the future I will not let the hatred in others stop me from a good smoke and a little review. I have already ordered from TCC and IC just need to wait for my replacement of my Humidor.

James.


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

my place actually got robbed on christmas night when I was back at my parents.

they took a 42 inch lcd HD tv, and a bunch of other stuff.

For some odd reason, they left my 3 guitars, one alone worth $1400 (which is worth more than the TV) and the others in the high hundreds, and luckily they left my humidor. They opened it, but must not have been cigar smokers, as they just left it.

sometimes, robbers are just stupid..

if you have good homeowners or rental insurance they'll cover that shiz.. they did for me at least.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

ky toker said:


> This is why we have the "Police". You are enabling the thief. Now go get your property back by what ever means you choose.
> 
> Man, you haven't posted since your join date in '06


Well as I have said in another post not sure if you will read it I was looking for some information on an Ashtray I think when I signed up back in O6 and busy working. Then on the 19th I got an email from Club Stogie wishing me a happy birthday and well I did not even remember I had a membership at a cigar forum until then and then on my Birthday the 20th the unthinkable happened. I never thought this person would do this. I have left money at home not much but some and not once did he take it. Never took a cigar I always asked him if he wanted one seeing I feel it is the thing to do. Kind of hard to share my Pipe with someone but a Cigar I offer when ever I have someone around and I am going to have one.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

TanZ2005 said:


> Sad thing is that I have read only a little part of what others have said and it would seem that you would like to add your "Judgment" on me so I will reply to you as to what everyone has said. I will start by saying that I am not here asking for a handout. I have not seen many other post as I have not been on here for a while. I will say that this is not some BS poster looking for free Cigars and I am sorry that there are so many people out there that can not be honest enough to state the facts. When I started to write the thread I was only going to post my prized pair. The Opus X was the pair. and you know what I Don't really care what others think. If they want to say that I am full of bull man I am so sorry that I shared my story. Then there are others that are saying that I have not been here for a long time and this and that. Well I was here looking for an Ashtray at one time and think that was when I first signed up. Back in them days I was looking for some information about what others thought. I never took time to read or even stay around seeing how many hours I was working and just really never had the time. 300 count humidor for only 20 sticks. Well over the last month that was the home of a better count of 110 sticks. When I bought this back in March of 07 it was home to things like Presumidos, Thompsons Black label, Hoyo Excalibur 1066, and a few others that really were not to much to buy. I have never had more then 200 cigars and the reason I got a big Humidor was so i could get some good deals when they presented themselves. I am so sorry that there are so many people out that that can not believe someone could really lose something like this. OMG People if I was gonig to make up a story I would have had that filled with PREMO Cigars stocked up to about 250 in count and so on. Why the law can not do anything? Ask them in my area it is something I will have to presue in court seeing he was giving access to my home and had a key for coming and going as he pleased. Sure taking my Cigars is a crime they just are not going to go out of there way to find him.
> Who was he well it was a Friend of my Friend and was kicked out of his house and my friend asked if I could give him a place to stay for a week or 2 until he could get his own place. Well a month later he leave quits his job and tell my friend that he is moving back to Alaska. What am I to do??? I have now become sorry for posting this to the forum. If I would have known that I would be hit with so much hate and disbelief I would never have shared my story. All this from an email I got fom Club Stogie wishing me a Happy Birthday. Thanks for taking time to read the story and for the ones that really care for the ones that are not full of BS.
> 
> James.


what is the exact harm in filing a police report?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry how your Birthday turned out!!! That had to be a bad day!!!

You are here now so make it a fresh start!!! Once you get to know some of us I'm sure the past will be a blur!!! We love to share with likeminded gorillas!!!:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

TanZ2005 said:


> I love smoking Cigars and I will start to post some reviews that i will have in the future I will not let the hatred in others stop me from a good smoke and a little review. I have already ordered from TCC and IC just need to wait for my replacement of my Humidor.
> 
> James.


Don't call it hatred man....its just the jungle trying to protect its own members.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Could just be me, and I could be 100% wrong here, but something just dosent seem right.
Its not hatred, its called cautious.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Something is odd here. A person who was staying with you took your last 20 sticks and you know who it is but there is nothing you can do? There is a lot you can do, like go find his ass. And the guy smoked 16 sticks of his before he left? And he knows exactly what and the count of everything he has left.
> 
> As you will note in this persons first post in 2006 he stated he smokes 5-8 cigars a day. How does someone who had 20 smokes left, smoke 5-8 a day?
> 
> ...


Well posted most of that in other replies. I will say that I was smoking 5-8 a day and now I am down to 1-3 and smoke my Pipe the rest of the time. I was not smoking quality back in 06 and now I could even smoke just 1 some days on some brands. I have learned a lot over the past year and a half. It is not how many I can smoke but how good of one I can smoke that now makes me happy. Hope this helps.

James


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> Could just be me, and I could be 100% wrong here, but something just dosent seem right.
> Its not hatred, its called cautious.


:tpd:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

poker said:


> Could just be me, and I could be 100% wrong here, but something just dosent seem right.
> Its not hatred, its called cautious.


I dont like jumpin to conclusions, but I have to agree with you:2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

poker said:


> Its not hatred, its called cautious.


:tpd:

The Police should have been called immediatly. If you havn't already, you should file a report asap. It's that simple. You may not get your stuff back but if charges are filed and a warrant issued, he will be back in town sooner or later.

:2


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Perhaps moving on from this thread and trying an introduction in the New Gorilla Forum and contributing some to other threads might be a better course of action than trying to correct everyone who was being cautious about an initially suspicious thread. :2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd:
> 
> The Police should have been called immediatly. If you havn't already, you should file a report asap. It's that simple. You may not get your stuff back but if charges are filed and a warrant issued, he will be back in town sooner or later.
> 
> :2


my SWAG here, one reason not to file, it would be false


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Umm, yeah. Taking advantage of the community is quite a stretch from what has transpired in this thread so far. All of you calling BS need to back off the guy until he actually posts something that is considered trolling IMO. He hasn't asked for a damn thing. So he doesn't post much, if at all...big friggin deal. I know a lot of people here who rarely post. Hell, I don't post as much these days with all the BS/political/piling on type threads. Could he be leading into something trying to troll for freebies?? Maybe, but until he casts that line into the water....Get off his back!


Thank You for your kind words.

James.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> my SWAG here, one reason not to file, it would be false


heh.....Perry....stop throwing things in the fire!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> heh.....Perry....stop throwing things in the fire!


its only a SWAG Than :tu he never did respond to my earlier post.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Could he be leading into something trying to troll for freebies?? Maybe, but until he casts that line into the water....Get off his back!


you dont necessarily have to ASK for them to be TROLLING for them


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

backwoods said:


> you dont necessarily have to ASK for them to be TROLLING for them


very true. It doesn't have to be a outright question, but more of a subtle hint.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

backwoods said:


> you dont necessarily have to ASK for them to be TROLLING for them


Especially here at CS. Some gorillas are too generous for their own good. A number of asshats that scammed many smokes from the jungle can attest to that.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Especially here at CS. Some gorillas are too generous for their own good. A number of asshats that scammed many smokes from the jungle can attest to that.


is that a hint? ROFL


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Im not saying the story is false, but Im also not saying I believe it either. I use the word "caution" with what I have witnessed over the many years on boards dating waaaaaaaaaaaaaay back to the old days of ASC (many of you may not have even heard of ASC *Alt Smoking Cigars*) is folks taking advantage of other folks. 
As many here have witnessed, sometimes its petty, other times utterly stunning. I've seen box passes go *poof* into the night, never to be seen again, once with cigars totaling near the $1K mark.
Ive once witnessed a cigars for the troops collections disappear in thin air, with the poster never returning.
I've seen guys send money to others for 3 cigars only to recieve nothing.



I say "caution" with a little experience.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

tchariya said:


> heh.....Perry....stop throwing things in the fire!


or the illusory fire, so to speak.
I wonder how the weather is in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Well if you don't then why get in the middle of it.. I am surprise I see some names in here.. I honestly tought this place had some class, and the decenty to have trust in one another..

Everyone gets burned welcome to being human.. If you have never been burned then your kidding yourself...

To me no it doesn't matter if it is kosher or not I keep my negativity to myself until I see stuff like this.. It by far more sad to see Elder Gorilla's point a finger then this thread being a fising thread or not.. Frankly I would love this being a fishing thread then what I have seen out of many people I respect around here...

Take my comments as they are because they are mine only.

Shawn



replicant_argent said:


> Depends on whether the OP is kosher or not, doesn't it?
> 
> Some people have more intuition than others. I don't often have my hackles raised, so to speak, but when they are, there is usually a reason. A few brothers here can attest to that.
> 
> I should add that I do not know whether this is a fishing post, or a valuable lesson to be learned about trusting people in your home.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

SMcGregor said:


> I honestly tought this place had some class, and the decenty to have trust in one another.. *Blind trust is just being naive. Trust is earned around here, not givin out freely.*
> 
> Everyone gets burned welcome to being human.. If you have never been burned then your kidding yourself... *That's why the members police the jungle to help prevent that, as in this case.*
> 
> ...


If some had done this type of questioning we wouldn't have been scammed in the past. Remember this scumbag? Nobody questioned him until it was too late. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1341048#post1341048


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

I've seen one person come through... something about his house burning down... I know a lot of people got caught in thought. But because of that everyone is guilty?

Maybe I am a glass half full type of person. I didn't get caught because I don't trust anyone that I don't know.. Trust with me is like respect you earn it, it doesn't come free.. But I still don't make people guilty because I don't them..

With that being said I think we are in the dead horse derby.. We can agree on disagreeing on this subject...

Shawn



NCRadioMan said:


> If some had done this type of questioning we wouldn't have been scammed in the past. Remember this scumbag? Nobody questioned him until it was too late. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1341048#post1341048


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SMcGregor said:


> I've seen one person come through... something about his house burning down... I know a lot of people got caught in thought. But because of that everyone is guilty?
> 
> Maybe I am a glass half full type of person. I didn't get caught because *I don't trust anyone that I don't know.. Trust with me is like respect you earn it,* it doesn't come free.. But I still don't make people guilty because I don't them..
> 
> ...


by those rules, we should not trust the OP


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

BigVito said:


> By those rules, we should *not* trust the OP


:tpd:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

SMcGregor said:


> Well if you don't then why get in the middle of it.. I am surprise I see some names in here.. I honestly tought this place had some class, and the decenty to have trust in one another..


I think maybe its some of us putting up a few red flags for the newer members that might be real eager to help:2



SMcGregor said:


> Everyone gets burned welcome to being human.. If you have never been burned then your kidding yourself...


I myself would like to see as few people get burned as possible:tu



SMcGregor said:


> To me no it doesn't matter if it is kosher or not I keep my negativity to myself until I see stuff like this.. It by far more sad to see Elder Gorilla's point a finger then this thread being a fising thread or not.. Frankly I would love this being a fishing thread then what I have seen out of many people I respect around here...
> 
> Take my comments as they are because they are mine only.
> 
> Shawn


There may be a few negative posts on here, but as you say, we have all been burned before

and these are just my 2cents....take them as they are....mine



NCRadioMan said:


> If some had done this type of questioning we wouldn't have been scammed in the past. Remember this scumbag? Nobody questioned him until it was too late. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1341048#post1341048


and that too.

...and I apologize if I am bringing negativity to this thread


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

All I am saying is use your own personal judgement.. But I don't need to see it to come up with my own judgement on the thread, and we as a group of Cigar lovers don't need to beat any new/old/current member up because of our doubt in what is said by them..

Shawn



BigVito said:


> by those rules, we should not trust the OP


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> If some had done this type of questioning we wouldn't have been scammed in the past. Remember this scumbag? Nobody questioned him until it was too late. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1341048#post1341048


This is disgusting. It sucks, but his is the real world and stuff like it happens. Don't get caught up in people protecting themselves, there may be a reason for their concern.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

If I were the type to watch afternoon soaps, I'd give them up to continue reading this thread...so engrossing...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

All I have to say is Hmmmm.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got beat up when I was a new member. I was trying to sell a Partagas 150 Humidor and I was questioned. I thought I was getting judged/harassed whatever you like to call it. At first I was pretty upset about it but after finding out what has happened in the past I was glad it happened. Some members that I knew personally spoke up to help me out and to vouch for me. But I was very happy to see that gorillas watch out for each other and raise question to a subject that may be questionable.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

TanZ2005:

That sucks. I had a live-in nanny that was robbing me blind. I had suspicions, so I went through the car that I was letting her drive for free and found some of my wife's jewelry, towels, bottles of liquor, and unopened gifts for the kids. (Luckily she knew nothing about cigars). I showed no mercy with the legal system and now another family won't have to worry about getting ripped off by her.

I honestly would check out the rest of my stuff & make sure this con man didn't walk away with anything else. If he has the balls to rip you off of $50 dollars of smokes, he has the balls to rip you off of your valuables. Then I'd want my stuff back.

As the CS Theme Song goes

_Welcome to the jungle
It gets worse here everyday
Ya learn ta live like an animal
In the jungle where we play
If you got a hunger for what you see
You'll take it eventually
You can have anything you want
But you better not take it from me
_

Show him no mercy.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

pds said:


> Thanks for clearing it up, that's all people were asking. Surely you can understand, as unfortunately many users generosity has been taken advantage of on numerous occasions.
> 
> I'm sure you will find many good cigars in your future, and I would suggest keeping your treasured possessions locked up.
> 
> Enjoy the forum.


It couldn't be said better. I didn't have an opinion or "judgement" as I said earlier because I wanted to see what you would have to say as we hadn't heard from you yet. I'm sorry if it seemed harsh. We are just very protective of our own and don't like to see very generous people being taken advantage of. Sorry for your loss, hope things work out. Welcome to the forum, again lol!

David


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Apologies m8.
I think you can see by what many of the other gorillas have said--
The community has been taken advantage of before, and when the radar starts 'dinging' its usually for good reason -- it wasnt just one person who seemed suspicious. Being new myself, i luckily had a smooth transition, but dont let one of your first posts here deter you from trying to participate in the jungle!
Best of luck. :tu


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> 4 post in 2 years. First 2 post were within 36 minutes of each other. Second set of post a year and 10 months later were within 27 minutes of each other. Zero (0) trader feedback.
> 
> And this post makes absolutely no sense to me whatsoever:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=404393#post404393
> ...


Hey Ricky did you do something like that before? Your Idea about putting it out and getting it after you leave, is pretty slick. You sure you didnt take this guys smokes. :r

Just picking on you bro.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

SMcGregor said:


> I honestly tought this place had some class, and the decenty to have trust in one another..
> 
> It by far more sad to see Elder Gorilla's point a finger then this thread being a fising thread or not.. Frankly I would love this being a fishing thread then what I have seen out of many people I respect around here...
> 
> ...


I guess I have to join some of the elder gorillas in being finger pointing members of a classless place.

Your accusing us of being judgmental and then what are you doing with your comments? Judging the whole place based on the comments of a few in one thread? Your calling the "place" without class based on what you saw in this thread, yet you are asking us not to judge based on what we have experienced in the past.

While I don't agree with your "judgement" I think it needs to be pointed out that you are doing exactly as you call those classless for doing.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pds said:


> I guess you can call it judging, but unfortunately we have been burned here before. If we are honest, you can't say that a user who has been around awhile and their first posts are about this type of theft should not bring some sort of suspicion?
> 
> Call it judging, call is suspicious, or call it having the guts to type what many are thinking.
> 
> ...


I guess I just read the story as is. I didn't see him asking for anybody to send him cigars, I see more of that by members in the review section. The first person who said something may have been gutsy but it is very easy to jump on a bandwagon about it. That is the bad thing with these threads is that so many people jump on him about something that isn't necessarily true. I don't know the guy or the situation, so I can't comment on him. This place is supposed to be a friendly community and when people start accusing, I don't see the friendliness anymore, sorry that is just the way I see it.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I This place is supposed to be a friendly community and when people start accusing.


Accusing?
The people that have been duped throw the red flag so those that haven't will be cautious.

It's a public discussion board on the internet, caution precedes tact.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

TanZ2005 said:


> Well as I have said in another post not sure if you will read it I was looking for some information on an Ashtray I think when I signed up back in O6 and busy working.


James,

I did go back and read your posts, because I actually thought I remembered you, and I did. Yes, I was baffled that you hadn't been around for so long and then you came back when this incident happened. Strange either way and I was curious as to why you hadn't been around. It seems you understand why we were a bit weary of the post and taking it well.

As far as I'm concerned stay around and have fun. There is a pipe forum now, so plenty to do.

Ken

P.S. You have a family, never let anyone in your home that you do not have absolute trust in. To hell with being nice when your families safety is involved.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

kheffelf said:


> I guess I just read the story as is. I didn't see him asking for anybody to send him cigars, I see more of that by members in the review section. The first person who said something may have been gutsy but it is very easy to jump on a bandwagon about it. That is the bad thing with these threads is that so many people jump on him about something that isn't necessarily true. I don't know the guy or the situation, so I can't comment on him. This place is supposed to be a friendly community and when people start accusing, I don't see the friendliness anymore, sorry that is just the way I see it.


I agree it is wrong to accuse the thread starter of anything. My statements all along in this thread have been that there is nothing wrong with being suspicious...or cautious as Poker put it.

Many of us have seen this numerous times. In my experience running the site it has happened at least 15 times. As I stated earlier, accusing and being disrespectful is in bad form. Stating your concerns, and explaining why you have them may be blunt and uncomfortable, but if done respectfully, in this case I don;t have a problem with it.

The thread starter could be Mother Theresa for all I know, but that doesn't change the fact that circumstances matched numerous ones in the past where members got ripped off.

We mods and the earlier accused elder members are unfortunately damned if we do and damned if we don't. We get PM's accusing us of not doing our jobs if we don't say anything, and then called classless when we do.

I guess it comes with the job.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great exchange. I've learned a lot!!

So, what's everybody smokin?

Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

curiosity has me asking when his bday is?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

BigVito said:


> curiosity has me asking when his bday is?


Apparently the 20th:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> Apparently the 20th:tu


should I learn reading comp? :r thanks for the answer


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

BigVito said:


> should I learn reading comp? :r thanks for the answer


Sounds like you were fishing :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> Sounds like you were fishing :r


without a license


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

chippewastud79 said:


> Sounds like you were fishing :r


Now that's funny! :ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

BigVito said:


> without a license


See, now you are just throwing a line out there:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> See, now you are just throwing a line out there:tu


:r *rimshot


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

ky toker said:


> James,
> 
> I did go back and read your posts, because I actually thought I remembered you, and I did. Yes, I was baffled that you hadn't been around for so long and then you came back when this incident happened. Strange either way and I was curious as to why you hadn't been around. It seems you understand why we were a bit weary of the post and taking it well.
> 
> ...


Ken, Thank you and I hope to move on with out more bashing. I am not bitter about this whole forum and hope that the people that didnot know me and stuck up for me don't get bashed. It is a place to post things and I was here only to post what had happened and not asking for a hand out. I have always made my own way and this is not something that will make it change. I have been Married for 10 years and for someone that was told would not make it in Married life I have. When I fall I dust myself off and keep going. I would have never have posted my story had I thought it would have turned out the way it did. This is not the way I want people to know me by. I feel untrusted and Red Flagged and hope that one day this will pass. 
I have things to add to the place and hope that I will be here for many days, weeks, months, and years to come. I Love Cigars and it gives me time to relax and reflect everytime I smoke a Cigar. Once again. Thank You Ken.
James. :ss


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigVito said:


> curiosity has me asking when his bday is?


The odd thing is I am not listed as it being my Birthday on the 20th but I will be more then happy to forward the email that I got if you are still in doubt. I looked at the calendar and I am not listed and that I seen was a little odd. Only thing I can think is when I signed up it had to ask my BD and that was why I got the e-mail. I have not changed anything in my user controls until today or last night not sure when I chaged my Avatar. If you need PM me and I will be more then willing to provide the email.
James.

This is added in the edit. The Privacy was set to hide and was set as I forgot seeing I set this up almost 2 years ago. and I have now set it to show. So Thanks for the info.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

seems like all points of view have been presented and we can move on now?
(probably wishful thinking, i know)...


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

You seem to be making amends which a good sign from my prospective. I know you did not ask for smokes but sometimes people play the sympathy card to get smokes out of generous members and others are not as subtle. But if you need proof of why members sometimes question motives read the link that was posted earlier and this one which is a flat out attempt for free smokes IMHO. Again, it could be a sincere post but I honestly doubt it. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152312 It's not an uncommon practice on cigar BBs so if maybe now you can understand the reason why people including myself had red flags going up in there head. The cigar community is a generous group of people and unfortunately that attracts scammers so hopefully you have more free time nowadays and hopefully you stick around a while and see everyone here is actually very friendly, not that I should talk as I do not get to read/post as much as I used too or like but work has me pretty busy these days.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> seems like all points of view have been presented and we can move on now?
> (probably wishful thinking, i know)...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

If the man states on this thread to all BOTLs that he will refuse any and all smokes that are a direct result of this post, then I think that will resolve alot of the controversy. No offense to anyone here.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz said:


> seems like all points of view have been presented and we can move on now?
> (probably wishful thinking, i know)...


moving on as suggested:tu


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

BigVito said:


> moving on as suggested:tu


Well?

What did you move on to?


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> Well?
> 
> What did you move on to?


:r. That was funny right there.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm glad this worked out.
Thanks for pointing out the scam thread that happened earlier.
I'm new here, too, and nothing like this has ever crossed my mind.
I've sat here and thought about it quite a bit and read through the entire thread.
I thank everyone involved for the education. :tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> I got beat up when I was a new member. I was trying to sell a Partagas 150 Humidor and I was questioned. I thought I was getting judged/harassed whatever you like to call it. At first I was pretty upset about it but after finding out what has happened in the past I was glad it happened. Some members that I knew personally spoke up to help me out and to vouch for me.But I was very happy to see that gorillas watch out for each other and raise question to a subject that may be questionable[/U].[/[/I][/U]QUOTE]
> 
> Remember this when it happened. I don't think it can be said any better than how you finished. I was one that got sucked in by "everypipeasshat.com".
> 
> ...


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow this thread got serious quick.


Taz, I'm sorry to hear you got your humidor taken from you. Believe me, I know what it's like be taken advantage of.

What really sucks is it happened by someone you trusted in your house. Send me your address and I'll shoot you a couple to get you through the weekend.


PS - Your story seemed a little bit "fishy" to me as well, but I heard of weirder things happening. Shake it off, bro. Life usually has a way of teaching you little lessons.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

jkorp said:


> I think this may mean Radio Controlled, like cars, airplanes and such ... but then again, maybe not.


That's how I took it


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

krevo81 said:


> Wow this thread got serious quick.
> 
> Taz, I'm sorry to hear you got your humidor taken from you. Believe me, I know what it's like be taken advantage of.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer I have picked up a few from my LCS at the mall and my order from TCC is said to be here by Tues of next week. So keep it and maybe we can do some trading in the future.

Thanks
James


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> Accusing?
> The people that have been duped throw the red flag so those that haven't will be cautious.
> 
> It's a public discussion board on the internet, caution precedes tact.


You need to quit instigating and stirring more stuff up, you have done this before in another thread and are now doing it again. Yes, you have been here longer than me and contributed more than me so I have something to learn from you. By the way accusing? Not sure what you are getting at with that since people have been accusing the original poster of trolling.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pds said:


> I agree it is wrong to accuse the thread starter of anything. My statements all along in this thread have been that there is nothing wrong with being suspicious...or cautious as Poker put it.
> 
> Many of us have seen this numerous times. In my experience running the site it has happened at least 15 times. As I stated earlier, accusing and being disrespectful is in bad form. Stating your concerns, and explaining why you have them may be blunt and uncomfortable, but if done respectfully, in this case I don;t have a problem with it.
> 
> ...


I have seen it many times as well on this board and really haven't been here that long, I agree a mod stepping in and saying something is different than a member who hasn't been here very long. I have no problem with you stating anything Paul or any of the other mods because that is your guys jobs to make sure things run smoothly. I guess it is the self-policing by other members that bugs me, because that has also been a problem in the past.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

BamBam said:


> That's how I took it


Yea I collect Hobby Class RC Cars and Trucks. I have a few in my collection and some that know me think I am a little odd with 2 each of some here is just a few in my collection.

James.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

TanZ2005 said:


> Yea I collect Hobby Class RC Cars and Trucks. I have a few in my collection and some that know me think I am a little odd with 2 each of some here is just a few in my collection.
> 
> James.


Looks like fun. :tu


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

TanZ2005 said:


> Yea I collect Hobby Class RC Cars and Trucks. I have a few in my collection and some that know me think I am a little odd with 2 each of some here is just a few in my collection.
> 
> James.


Shhhh..

I used to drive a Revo 3.3 like a bat outta hell. Didn't have time for it, but I feel the <3


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will be honest with you and tell you why my suspicions were raised _before_ you came on and made your explanation. You chose not to post for a very extended period of time, but then came on to tell us that your cigars and humidor were stolen. Seemed odd to me that you chose not to post and share anything with us for so long and then came on to tell us your cigars were stolen. My suspicions were in part because of the past "happenings" on this site, so I hope you can undertstand.

Your explanation of coming here originally to find an ashtray, and the subsequent birthday e-mail make the situation more reasonable to those of us who have had some prior bad experiences. If you were offended personally, you should not be. Some of the posts were from long-time members trying to asssit newer members with the possibilty that the thread was an attempt to garner smokes form an extremely generous group of people. I will trust that was not your intent in any way, and look forward to your participation in the Jungle as a regularly contributing member.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Tanz, sounds to me like you're just a guy who's too nice and learned a valuable lesson for cheap.

Hate to say it, but there are people you can help and people you can't. If your friend himself couldn't make room for that guy in his own home, that to me is a huge red flag, no matter what the space limitations were.

I'm single and I'm extremely careful who I let into my home - if I had a kid, I think I'd machine-gun turrets and a moat!

Also consider: This guy had your key...he could have made copies. Either he or someone else he gives or sells his copy key to could come in and clean you completely out one day; worse if your family is home.

_Change your locks._


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Tanz, sounds to me like you're just a guy who's too nice and learned a valuable lesson for cheap.
> 
> Hate to say it, but there are people you can help and people you can't. If your friend himself couldn't make room for that guy in his own home, that to me is a huge red flag, no matter what the space limitations were.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Already been done. (Changed the Locks) My son is my son yes but he is an adult at the just ripe age of 18. I am sure if he was 8 I would not have been so taken to let someone I did not know for a while or trust with my life in my home.

Thank You
James.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

TanZ2005 said:


> Yea I collect Hobby Class RC Cars and Trucks. I have a few in my collection and some that know me think I am a little odd with 2 each of some here is just a few in my collection.
> 
> James.


You've got some serious stuff there. An good RC was something I never received for Christmas as a kid and I had always wanted one, so around 28yrs old I bought myself one for Christmas. It isn't one of the high-speed low-drag machines you have, but it's fun and my son and dogs love it.

Hopefully once he gets a bit older I'll be able to use my oldest as an accuse to buy two good RC's so he has someone to race. :tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking at that image reminds me that I really should try and get my T-Maxx running again, but I think when I was involved with that thing I was spending a lot more than I do on this cigar hobby of ours. OK, back on topic!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

pds said:


> ...We get PM's accusing us of not doing our jobs if we don't say anything, and then called classless when we do.
> 
> I guess it comes with the job.


...true but the salary and medical/dental we get are awesome!
:hn:r


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

ky toker said:


> You've got some serious stuff there. An good RC was something I never received for Christmas as a kid and I had always wanted one, so around 28yrs old I bought myself one for Christmas. It isn't one of the high-speed low-drag machines you have, but it's fun and my son and dogs love it.
> 
> Hopefully once he gets a bit older I'll be able to use my oldest as an accuse to buy two good RC's so he has someone to race. :tu


As I look to be here for a long time to come please feel free to ask me any questions that you might have on Something good. I am kind of set with a few brands when it comes to RC Cars because of support or Product quality. One thing I would like to offer as a idea. Buy a KIT like one I don't have in the photo above but I have a few. and will add picts here An RC10 GT2 Factory Team KIT for an idea you will be like wow. and here is a pict of when I started to build mine last year sorry about the mess my hobby room so it was my mess  The reason I say is you will be able to make repairs yourself and it really makes you feel good when you build something and then drive it. I love my GT2 and GT's for that matter. If you want a Trashing rig I would say get a T-Maxx or Revo. They are RTR However if you don't like to clean up then get a E-Maxx as you will not have all the oilie mess as you do from a nitro car or truck.

James.


----------

